# Stapleton Road - the most dangerous road in Britain



## WasGeri (Oct 16, 2005)

According to an article in today's Sunday Mirror:

http://www.people.co.uk/news/news/tm_objectid=16254597&method=full&siteid=93463-name_page.html


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2005)

You gotta love the bombastic tabloid style:


> IT'S Britain's most dangerous street - a moral cesspit where the pavements are heaving with killers, junkies, hookers and their pimps...
> 
> Meanwhile the street's decent law-abiding residents cower behind their doors in fear, struggling to raise kids amid burnt buildings, smashed windows and pavements strewn with syringes and used condoms.


That's exactly the sort of shit they used to write about Brixton a while ago...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2005)

> IT'S Britain's most dangerous street - a moral cesspit where the pavements are heaving with killers, junkies, hookers and their pimps... Compared with that statistic, notorious crime spots like Manchester's gun capital Moss Side and London's Brixton look as tame as a WI meeting.



bristol - best in britain 

article's full of mistakes and hyperbole though...

"The M32 which cuts Stapleton Road in two"

"£1,000-a-day addiction"

"They call Stapleton Road the Dixons of Bristol "

"Snarling hoodies and hopeless junkies roam the streets carrying knives and weapons"

"Stapleton Road - known locally as Crackhead Alley"


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2005)

hackney has had those sorts of headlines, sandringham road, and amhurst road have both been dubbed very dangerous...

and one ofthe reasons for stapleton road being dangerous, murders on adjoining roads


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 16, 2005)

I can't say I've ever had much hassle - a few weird men coming onto me, and hit on the arm with a plastic pellet shot from a car is all.

I am going to be walking home from work soon so I'll soon find out if it's got much worse since last year.

Looking forward to Wednesday's programme though


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 16, 2005)

> The road in Bristol's Easton district has suffered 915 crimes in seven months - that's SIX for every metre it stretches.


Since when was Stapleton Road only 150 metres long?


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 16, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Since when was Stapleton Road only 150 metres long?



The online article doesn't make it clear but the photo in the paper was showing one particular stretch - from the railway arches to the junction with St Marks Road.


----------



## buffalosid (Oct 16, 2005)

What a load of tosh!
Sure its one of Bristols more run down streets and a few years ago it was concidered the 1 street in mainland Britain that you were most likely to hear a gunshot, but Britains most dangerous street?? cmon!! surely Grovesner Rd/Wilder St are still a riskier bet at misnight???

The article is based on a article written several years ago by Tony Thompson , The Observer crime journo.
The article is a much better read than the one in The People -

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/drugs/story/0,11908,892149,00.html

although it is over 3 years old.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 16, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> The online article doesn't make it clear but the photo in the paper was showing one particular stretch - from the railway arches to the junction with St Marks Road.


Well, unless they're claiming all 915 crimes happened along that bit of the road...but then, as bristle-krs says, most of the article's made up, so why not the statistics too?  

I bet BEST (Bristol East Side Traders) aren't exactly delighted at the article - Stapleton Road is their showpiece regeneration project!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 16, 2005)

Have just perused buffalosid's link:



			
				Observer article said:
			
		

> In a seven-month period, 915 crimes were recorded along a 150-metre stretch.


So that particular little gem was just a piece of exceptionally lazy journalism.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

buffalosid said:
			
		

> The article is based on a article written several years ago by Tony Thompson , The Observer crime journo.
> The article is a much better read than the one in The People -
> 
> http://observer.guardian.co.uk/drugs/story/0,11908,892149,00.html
> ...



well, not _over_ 3 years old - february 03, like. i remember the article - it's as full of made-up and o.t.t. stuff and speculation as the people/sm piece, just better written. i'm sure we demolished much of it across a thread or two at the time  (it linked in with the atrium discussions, the 'magic bullet' scandal, and the paramilitary police patrols stuff)


----------



## inks (Oct 17, 2005)

"Three murders in two months on adjoining roads"

That's gotta be referring to events a couple of years ago?  BadNewsWade's housemate Alistair died after being assaulted on St Marks Road, someone was shot after legging it from the Black Swan chased by a gang and I heard someone breathing their last on Chaplin Road after getting stabbed.  But it was all a while ago.  Stapleton Road seems relatively quiet at the moment, as east Bristol goes.

I can't think of a single murder in Easton this year so far.  Unless the unlucky taxi driver on Fox Road was this year but I don't think it was.

And where are the "burnt buildings"?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 17, 2005)

buffalosid said:
			
		

> surely Grovesner Rd/Wilder St are still a riskier bet at midnight???


Whaddya reckon, krs and JTG?


----------



## J77 (Oct 17, 2005)

Stapleton Road's just a name people know about - I'd say the estates in Lawrence Hill are worse. They sound more like what's described - no windows and stuff. Crackhead Alley tho' <---


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Well, unless they're claiming all 915 crimes happened along that bit of the road




maybe they count parking offences?


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 17, 2005)

The taxi driver, Colin Winstone, was murdered on 11 January 2005. I can't remember the names of the other people murdered so I don't know if they were within a two month period as alleged.

According to the Avon & Somerset website, there have been no murders in the area since April this year.

Link


----------



## easy g (Oct 17, 2005)

well I moved up from the blue rinse capital of the South coast  about 6 weeks ago and tbh I feel much safer walking home along Stapleton Road than walking through Bournemouth town centre on a weekend


----------



## Wee Beastie (Oct 17, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> You gotta love the bombastic tabloid style:
> That's exactly the sort of shit they used to write about Brixton a while ago...



According to the tabloids I've lived in 3 of the most dangerous place in britain, brixton, moss side and now easton/st pauls.

Yippee


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

Wee Beastie said:
			
		

> easton/st pauls



which is it, dammit? 

<prepares to judge character based on answer>


----------



## J77 (Oct 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> which is it, dammit?


Wee obviously hasn't lived in either for too long - unless his house is immensely large, which would mean it's either invisible, underground or somehting else...


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 17, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> well I moved up from the blue rinse capital of the South coast  about 6 weeks ago...



-You can run, but you can't hide...


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 17, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> well I moved up from the blue rinse capital of the South coast  about 6 weeks ago and tbh I feel much safer walking home along Stapleton Road than walking through Bournemouth town centre on a weekend



I wouldn't say I feel particularly safe walking along Stapleton Road, because I don't - the bottom part is worse though, loads of men hanging around for no apparent reason does make me quite nervous. Once past the railway bridge though I regard myself as being on the 'home stretch' and almost to the safety of Eastville, which is obviously much more civilised  

I do think St Pauls is worse though - I've been mugged three times there and only once on the other side of the motorway!*  


*actually right underneath, so not one side or another


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 17, 2005)

edited due to stupidity


----------



## easy g (Oct 17, 2005)

I do know what you mean....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> ...the other side of the motorway!*
> 
> 
> *actually right underneath, so not one side or another





the footpath never goes under the motorway, only under the junction - so are you talking about secret tunnels or something..?

</pedant>


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 17, 2005)

I mean the underpass by Tesco in Eastville.


----------



## Cakes (Oct 17, 2005)

I'd rather take my chances on the Stapleton Road than Corn Street of a weekend evening. For me the most dangerous place in Bristol feels like the central fountain area at post-club feeding time.

... mind you Stokes Croft was looking especially seedy this weekend. Maybe North Bristol is pitching for the title?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

...so nowhere near st. paul's, then


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 17, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> I'd rather take my chances on the Stapleton Road than Corn Street of a weekend evening. For me the most dangerous place in Bristol feels like the central fountain area at post-club feeding time.



At least you can make a conscious decision to avoid going into town at night though.


----------



## Cakes (Oct 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> At least you can make a conscious decision to avoid going into town at night though.


Yeah I'd hate to feel that way about the street I lived in. I just couldn't feel at home in that environment.

The worst thing that's ever happened on my street is when some people saw me talking to a bag because I though it was a cat.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2005)

I've just traversed 'crack alley' on my way to work and was only murdered three times and mugged the once. Shocking.


----------



## easy g (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm annoyed to see that you can still type...

I shall be winding my way back there from St Pauls soon...wish me luck!!


----------



## buffalosid (Oct 17, 2005)

inks said:
			
		

> And where are the "burnt buildings"?




above the row of shops on the left hand side. completely gutted .....almost opposite is a burnt out flat nowbeing rebuilt.... a house by the m32 section a peado lived there before it was torched, above a shop just up near fishponds rd now being rebuilt. suspected local gangsters mechanics garage just on st marks rd burnt out.....is that enough lol 
i know they arent all on st marks but close enough

trust me you get a lot more fires there than other parts of the city. i should know im a local firefighter and its on my ground.

but i get your point its hardly ablaze with infernos is it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

did you attend a torched car in st. paul's about a week and a half ago?


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 17, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Yeah I'd hate to feel that way about the street I lived in.



I live further up, by Eastville Park, but I can't really avoid it if I'm walking home. I'm just going to take extra precautions this winter. Don't ask me what they are, because I haven't thought of them yet.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> I'd rather take my chances on the Stapleton Road than Corn Street of a weekend evening. For me the most dangerous place in Bristol feels like the central fountain area at post-club feeding time.
> 
> ... mind you Stokes Croft was looking especially seedy this weekend. Maybe North Bristol is pitching for the title?


Sorry, that was probably me....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

*writes letter of complaint to post about drunken yahoos and rowdies disturbing the peace at night*


----------



## JTG (Oct 17, 2005)

I regularly find myself taking nighttime jaunts around St Pauls. Stokes Croft, Stapleton Road, Easton and Lawrence Hill. I'd have no idea most of these areas are considered 'dangerous' in some way if it wasn't for papers telling me they are.

Alright so Stokes Croft in particular can be a bit lively but I've never been particularly scared anywhere in Bristol.


----------



## inks (Oct 17, 2005)

The river goes underneath the motorway... perhaps Geri was taking a very alternative route back to Eastville?


----------



## inks (Oct 17, 2005)

_above the row of shops on the left hand side. completely gutted .....almost opposite is a burnt out flat nowbeing rebuilt.... a house by the m32 section a peado lived there before it was torched, above a shop just up near fishponds rd now being rebuilt. suspected local gangsters mechanics garage just on st marks rd burnt out.....is that enough lol 
i know they arent all on st marks but close enough_

The burnt out houses were supposed to be on Stapleton Road, according to the article, not on St Marks Road.

I'll have to have a ride along Stapleton Road and see what there is, I guess.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Oct 18, 2005)

Has anyone got the actual article from the paper? If so does Kiely say any more?


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 18, 2005)

inks said:
			
		

> I'll have to have a ride along Stapleton Road and see what there is, I guess.



I can save you the bother by confirming that there are burnt out properties on that section of the road, I had a look this morning on my way to work.

Almost crashed into a car in front of me as a result.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 18, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Has anyone got the actual article from the paper? If so does Kiely say any more?



I have, but it's at home. As far as I can recall he doesn't say any more than in the online article. Strangely though he is quoted in today's Evening Post as saying it's not as bad as the People are making out.   

I suspect the People have used a very old quote from him which he is now trying to play down.


----------



## Wee Beastie (Oct 18, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Wee obviously hasn't lived in either for too long - unless his house is immensely large, which would mean it's either invisible, underground or somehting else...



Both Actuarrrly


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 18, 2005)

The streets are dangerous around here.  Over the last year a twat has tried to rob me off my scooter at knife point, he got a thick ear;  a bloke had his car robbed in my street at gunpoint, nasty I heard him screaming and got him in my house and called the police.

I also got mugged in St P. for my zaskar m bike, by 10 kids, scary.  Last year I saw a drunk laying in the street bleeding, then I saw a young bloke calmly rob him befor I went to his aid.

Up by heath st we are plagued by prostitutes and the scum crawlers and delaers.  I regularly chase em off but they always come back.

This area was noway like this when i moved here 18 years ago.  It really annoys me.  The police dont seem to give a shit and have handed our community to the sex workers, drug addicts drunks and criminals.  

I cant help thinking if we all stuck together and looked after eachother we could bet rid of all this scum.


----------



## nellyphant (Oct 18, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> I regularly find myself taking nighttime jaunts around St Pauls. Stokes Croft, Stapleton Road, Easton and Lawrence Hill. I'd have no idea most of these areas are considered 'dangerous' in some way if it wasn't for papers telling me they are.
> 
> Alright so Stokes Croft in particular can be a bit lively but I've never been particularly scared anywhere in Bristol.



Never had any probs roaming the streets myself. Have to cut through Stapleton Rd over Eaton Way (towards the Lesiure Centre) and then over acorss the footbridge into St.Pauls to get over into my crib in Montypelier and never has any trouble at all. Freindly smiles most times if I have to say


----------



## JTG (Oct 18, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> This area was noway like this when i moved here 18 years ago.  It really annoys me.  The police dont seem to give a shit and have handed our community to the sex workers, drug addicts drunks and criminals.
> 
> I cant help thinking if we all stuck together and looked after eachother we could bet rid of all this scum.



Some upstanding citizen should grass 'em up to the OB


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 18, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Some upstanding citizen should grass 'em up to the OB



Dont worry, I do.  If only more people would do the same.


----------



## Callie (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## JTG (Oct 18, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Dont worry, I do.



I know


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 19, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I cant help thinking if we all stuck together and looked after eachother we could bet rid of all this scum.



zaskar does his bit for community safety...


----------



## buffalosid (Oct 20, 2005)

i propose the forming of A VIGLILANTE squad........ pimps and dealers the initial targets.

whos in?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2005)

I am. Got me own JCB as well.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 20, 2005)

Ooh, what jolly fun!

<brandishes wine rack>


----------



## J77 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd join in the fun but am too tired...


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 27, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> zaskar does his bit for community safety...



Hoho, I find guns arent really needed, most dealers and pimps are pussies.  If they had their shit together they wouldnt be doing such stupid stuff.  I will say that untill I do get shot of course....


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 27, 2005)

I suppose you could call me a video vigilante, I have this page on my web site,  http://www.zaskarfilms.com/crawlercam.htm 

I put a camera up to catch the kerbcrawlers and was going to do a web site showing the buggers.  My first attempt didnt show thier faces or plates too well as you can see on the ones caught.  When I get round to it I will be putting a better camera up.  When back up it will stream live on the web site and as I said I might put clips and pics of the crawlers / dealers / pimps on a web site designed to out them to the curious.

The camera may be a more powerfull weapopn then the gun


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 27, 2005)

anyone would think you had a complex


----------



## J77 (Oct 28, 2005)

"Soho of the SW"   

...and what are you doing filming my car


----------



## atomik (Oct 29, 2005)

I used to live on Henrietta St.... leads from St Marks road almost opposite the Sweet Mart to the side of the railway. Never saw any trouble worth mentioning. Walked along Stapleton Road at night many times.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 29, 2005)

There was an incident at Easton Leisure Centre - must have been yesterday. When I went to the gym earlier, one of the entrance doors was cordoned off with yellow 'crime scene' tape and so was the front of the vending machines and the door to the soft play area inside. No idea what happened though.


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 30, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> anyone would think you had a complex


Just fed up with drug dealers, kerb crawlers and prostitutes and trying to do something about it in my own eccentric way.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 31, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## buffalosid (Oct 31, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> There was an incident at Easton Leisure Centre - must have been yesterday. When I went to the gym earlier, one of the entrance doors was cordoned off with yellow 'crime scene' tape and so was the front of the vending machines and the door to the soft play area inside. No idea what happened though.



that my dear was a small fire in the office area.......


----------



## buffalosid (Oct 31, 2005)

for sale white vauxhal vectra....good condition  only slight staining on seats.

400 pounds ono


damm you zaskar!!


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 15, 2005)

Awww...if you drive along Easton Way from Lawrence Hill, there's a now huge advertising hoarding singing the praises of Stapleton Road.  It's even got its own website and address "www.stapletonroad.org.uk".


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 15, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Awww...if you drive along Easton Way from Lawrence Hill, there's a now huge advertising hoarding singing the praises of Stapleton Road.



I saw that tonight


----------



## easy g (Nov 16, 2005)

I think they're gonna be putting postcards through folks doors as well....so we can invite people to come shopping to Stapleton Road


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 16, 2005)

The Post has a report on this here. Check out the comment, which was also published on their letters page.


----------



## easy g (Nov 18, 2005)

what an arsehole!!
I wonder how many times he's been shot at!?


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

*I went to Stapleton Road.*

I went to Stapleton Road the other day. It was one of the most scary experiences I have been in. I wanted to go to one of the hair and beauty shops and as I drove up the street there were gangs of men shoting at me in my car. I was in two minds about if to stop, so I found a parking space right near the shop so I wouldn't have to walk far and as I got out everybody looed at me as if they had a bad attitude. Maybe I stuck out as I was the only white person there, but it was as if they were all giving me dirty looks and a woman pushed into me as she walked past. I got into the shop and I kept thinking they were going to lock me in and stab me or something. I felt that if I were in any danger the police wouldn't have come. I thought that police community officers were supposed to be involved in places like this? Or are they too scared to even be there? It looks lawless. They have a web site to help get business in the area, but I don't know if I will go back if nothing is done about these antisocial people.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 6, 2008)

You registered just to post on a thread last posted on in 2005?



Whiff of troll does not do much for a magpie's mood


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2008)

anna100 said:


> I went to Stapleton Road the other day. It was one of the most scary experiences I have been in. I wanted to go to one of the hair and beauty shops and as I drove up the street there were gangs of men shoting at me in my car. I was in two minds about if to stop, so I found a parking space right near the shop so I wouldn't have to walk far and as I got out everybody looed at me as if they had a bad attitude. Maybe I stuck out as I was the only white person there, but it was as if they were all giving me dirty looks and a woman pushed into me as she walked past. I got into the shop and I kept thinking they were going to lock me in and stab me or something. I felt that if I were in any danger the police wouldn't have come. I thought that police community officers were supposed to be involved in places like this? Or are they too scared to even be there? It looks lawless. They have a web site to help get business in the area, but I don't know if I will go back if nothing is done about these antisocial people.



What a load of crap.


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was shaking as I got into my car. It didn't feel safe at all. It's a shame as I would have liked to have spent ages looking around the shops as they look interesting. They need to get all the drug dealing yardies and pimps out of this country and leave the people who just want to work and live a normal life. I felt a bit sorry for some of the shop keepers. It was one place in the corner, not sure if it was a cafe where a lot of the men who shouted at me were hanging about.

Not sure if I was mad going there in the first place? I want to go back as I like the shops. Was I making a big deal out of nothing? It did feel quite dangerous.

I've never read this board before so as far as I was concerned it was a new post, as it appeared during a google search. When I got home from Stapleton Road I was wondering if anybody else had the same experience as me so looked on the internet. I didn't know if I had been crazy to go there alone as a woman.


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2008)

Whereabouts on Stapleton Road was it? There are usually gangs of men hanging around but they don't usually shout at women or harrass them in any way. And there are loads of white people around, so I doubt it's that.


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know what a troll is, but if you do a google search for Stapleton Road, this board comes up and I just found it. I was thinking of going back to the hair and beauty shop as I was too scared to stay in it because of all the groups of men standing around outside and I didn't know if the internet would tell me it's safe. I just felt that if I had been attacked, that no police would have come as it seemed lawless. I didn't know if I had made a big deal out of nothing and the people weren't as threatening as they seemed. As a woman alone, some places can seem threatening.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

What time of day was it ?


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

By the Zebra crossing. I was so worried that I didn't pay much attention to details but it's sort of near a corner to a small street on the same side as a big shop that sells wigs. I think there's a car place on the other side of the small street. I didn't know why they were shouting at me or if it was threatening or if I was making a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sat at about 4.30pm.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like a panic attack to me.

Are you prone to anxiety ?


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm a country girl and don't get out into the city much and I didn't know if I stood out a bit too much to hang about there? Or will it be safe to go back? I would have liked to have spent longer looking around the shops, or should I stay away?


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

No, I'm not prone to anxiety, but I have been mugged by a man with a knife before although it wasn't there. I didn't know if I had been stupid to go there as a woman alone, or is it safe?


----------



## girasol (Apr 6, 2008)

anna100 said:


> I don't know what a troll is, but if you do a google search for Stapleton Road, this board comes up and I just found it. I was thinking of going back to the hair and beauty shop as I was too scared to stay in it because of all the groups of men standing around outside and I didn't know if the internet would tell me it's safe. I just felt that if I had been attacked, that no police would have come as it seemed lawless. I didn't know if I had made a big deal out of nothing and the people weren't as threatening as they seemed. As a woman alone, some places can seem threatening.



I agree with you - but do you live in the area?  - (edit- ah, just read your post above, you don't). Sometimes an area you don't know and where you feel that you stick out will make you feel that way.

But yes it's a very strong sense of danger.  I remember going on an urban walk a couple of years ago somewhere in London, and the place just felt threatening - BNP land or something.  Even the kids were eyeing us up, not very nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

Not my favourite part of town but not dangerous until night time.

I think your perceptions were off.

Further into Easton it's lovely and friendly.


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

I live quite far away and had to go into Bristol for something. Somebody told me they bought something from Stapleton Road so I wanted the same but I didn't buy it because of the people looking at me in a strange way and I didn't know what they would do. I asked a bus driver how to get there a while ago and he said that at night drug dealers shoot each other there, so I might have been paranoid, but I thought that he might have been exaggerating so I went there anyway. I remember ages ago my friend had to drive to Bristol, so I asked him to drive through St Pauls and go past the notorious Black and White cafe to see what it was like and he had to stop at traffic lights, then these men started coming up to the car so I'm glad he could drive away and maybe feelings of this made me have the same feelings in Stapleton Road.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

Is the Black and White still there ?

Not a good place to be at night.

Stapleton Road's a friendly, busy shopping area during the day. No problem at all. There's the best wet fish shop in Bristol at the end.

The prostitutes hang around Warwick road later on (round the back - towards the M32.) I get a bit nervous cycling through there at night if I need to cross the motorway. Some evenings cycling home I pass one or two on my bike near the mosque /  Robertson road - presumably advertising for later ?

I have to confess I find it a bit spooky near the railway bridge, but 100 yards to the south east and you're on St. Marks road / Easton which has friendly pubs and cafes.


----------



## Jografer (Apr 6, 2008)

anna100 said:


> They need to get all the drug dealing yardies and pimps out of this country and leave the people who just want to work and live a normal life.




That's what this poster is about, the stuff about being shot at is sheer bollocks. 

Troll.

Ignore.


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

That's what this poster is about? That's a bit rude. Do you think that they should stay in this country then? I was only going by what the bus driver told me about drug dealers shooting each other at night. It looks like a good shopping place but I wasn't sure if the gangs of men who were shouting at me were in some kind of drug dealing gang or were pimps or something. They might have been just men our enjoying themselves and nothing to do with that, but after what I had been told I wasn't sure. You try being a woman alone in a strange place and having people make you feel nervous.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

"gangs of men shouting at you" ?

Not very discrete if they were pimps or drug dealers


----------



## Jografer (Apr 6, 2008)

anna100 said:


> That's what this poster is about? That's a bit rude. Do you think that they should stay in this country then? I was only going by what the bus driver told me about drug dealers shooting each other at night. It looks like a good shopping place but I wasn't sure if the gangs of men who were shouting at me were in some kind of drug dealing gang or were pimps or something. They might have been just men our enjoying themselves and nothing to do with that, but after what I had been told I wasn't sure. You try being a woman alone in a strange place and having people make you feel nervous.



Oh well, you must be very unlucky then, I go shopping on Stapleton Road about 2/3 times a week, both sides, without seeing any of what you describe ..... you visit once & it turns into downtown Beirut.......

Yeah, right.....


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2008)

Jografer said:


> Oh well, you must be very unlucky then, I go shopping on Stapleton Road about 2/3 times a week, both sides, without seeing any of what you describe ..... you visit once & it turns into downtown Beirut.......
> 
> Yeah, right.....



What ^they said.....

I think she is talking about shopping at 'beauty queens'

Stapleton road, like anywhere else is only dodgy if you are on certain scenes such as the crack, sex working scene. No I would not go down there on my own at 2am but then I wouldn't go anywhere on my own on foot at 2am probably , specially not the city centre.

If you are not a troll- (and it sounds like you are) then you probably just suffering from a bit of culture shock and are paranoid, if you don't know any one there then why would anyone be having a go at you/giving you a dirty look? Stop taking things so personally- no one there gives a shit who you are and if you are white or notor if you go back or not.


----------



## xenon (Apr 6, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Sounds like a panic attack to me.
> 
> Are you prone to anxiety ?




Or you know. It could have just actually happened as she said.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, _it could._ Theoretically.


----------



## xenon (Apr 6, 2008)

No it's far more likely poster is either a troll or has mental issues. no one, as we know, ever finds this place via Googling for something. I certainly didn't.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2008)

Or, maybe judging by the content of their posts and the daft things mentioned within - we 've had black and white cafe, St pauls, drug dealers, pimps, yardies, send them back etc already. Don't be so bloody naive.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2008)

xenon said:


> Or you know. It could have just actually happened as she said.



Yeah- which I s why I suggested that if so it sounds like a case of culture shock . Funnily enough I feel the same about being in Bristol city center late at night. I don't think I would feel too comfortable in walkabout on a Friday night for example.


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2008)

I've never had an experience like that on Stapleton Road nor in St Pauls. Not saying it couldn't happen obviously but it's never been my experience.

Most of the times I've been walking along Stapleton Road have been at night btw


----------



## xenon (Apr 6, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Yeah- which I s why I suggested that if so it sounds like a case of culture shock . Funnily enough I feel the same about being in Bristol city center late at night. I don't think I would feel too comfortable in walkabout on a Friday night for example.





True. 

Anyway, we'll see more I suspect, if they are a troll.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2008)

JTG said:


> I've never had an experience like that on Stapleton Road nor in St Pauls. Not saying it couldn't happen obviously but it's never been my experience.
> 
> Most of the times I've been walking along Stapleton Road have been at night btw



Yeah and you are a geezer...so it will be different. I get all sorts of comments all the time round Stapleton road, St Pauls  I just ignore it. I can see how it would be intimidating though. I find it less scary then a gang of pissed up lads in town though- maybe its about what one is used to?


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

xenon said:


> No it's far more likely poster is either a troll or has mental issues. no one, as we know, ever finds this place via Googling for something. I certainly didn't.




Maybe I could say some people have mental issues by thinking I'm a troll? All you have to do is type in Stapleton Road into google.co.uk and this board is the 2nd or 3rd page that comes up. I wanted to to read other opinions about if it's safe to go back there on my own. I don't see what the problem is with one comment I made, in with any others about criminals from other countries, although I expect many of the drug dealers were born here too. After all, most crimes are drug related and I was mugged by a crack addict once. Wish I hadn't mentioned it if they're going to go on about that one thing. Anyway, thanks to the opinions from people with valid views and I'll just ignore the others making strange claims.


----------



## Jografer (Apr 6, 2008)

anna100 said:


> and I'll just ignore the others making strange claims.



... I'm afraid it's not 'strange claims'....... it's that my, and other's, knowledge of Stapleton Road is vastly different to yours...

... so I'll leave you decide about where the 'strange claims' are coming from, although probably sticking to Cribbs may be your best bet....


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2008)

anna100 said:


> Maybe I could say some people have mental issues by thinking I'm a troll? All you have to do is type in Stapleton Road into google.co.uk and this board is the 2nd or 3rd page that comes up. I wanted to to read other opinions about if it's safe to go back there on my own. I don't see what the problem is with one comment I made, in with any others about criminals from other countries, although I expect many of the drug dealers were born here too. After all, most crimes are drug related and I was mugged by a crack addict once. Wish I hadn't mentioned it if they're going to go on about that one thing. Anyway, thanks to the opinions from people with valid views and I'll just ignore the others making strange claims.




Ok. Yes I think it is perfectly safe for you to go back there on your own in daylight hours. I have lived round here for the best part of 20 years and the only shootings and stuff I have ever hear about have been late at night and people that are involved in all sorts of dodgeyness.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2008)

Jografer said:


> ... I'm afraid it's not 'strange claims'....... it's that my, and other's, knowledge of Stapleton Road is vastly different to yours...
> 
> ... so I'll leave you decide about where the 'strange claims' are coming from, although probably sticking to Cribbs may be your best bet....



She wont get cool, cheap beauty and hair products in Cribbs though- Beauty Queens is just


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2008)

What sort of stuff do they sell? Is that the shop on the corner, almost opposite the fish shop?


----------



## anna100 (Apr 6, 2008)

If all computers work the same for google.co.uk this page is the third that comes up for the search term: Stapleton Road

The fourth link on google is of the People newspaper that says there are four thefts and stabbings a day, so I wasn't sure if I should go back, but from what people are saying on here, is that it seems to just be at night and with the people related to those crimes.


----------



## hondo (Apr 6, 2008)

Geri said:


> What sort of stuff do they sell? Is that the shop on the corner, almost opposite the fish shop?


 

Bulletproof hoodies?


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2008)

anna100 said:


> If all computers work the same for google.co.uk this page is the third that comes up for the search term: Stapleton Road
> 
> The fourth link on google is of the People newspaper that says there are four thefts and stabbings a day, so I wasn't sure if I should go back, but from what people are saying on here, is that it seems to just be at night and with the people related to those crimes.





Oh well if 'The People' say it then it must be true....


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

Goocle news has nothing recent :-

http://news.google.co.uk/archivesea...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&ned=uk&btnG=Search+Archives


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2008)

Geri said:


> What sort of stuff do they sell? Is that the shop on the corner, almost opposite the fish shop?



They sell an amazing selection of wigs- some of my best are from there! Loads of shampoos , skin stuff, hair stuff,clips and hair bands, hair, the most excellent trashy, cheap fake bling jewelry, Hair dye.....etc....make up....I love going there


----------



## Jonti (Apr 6, 2008)

anna100 said:


> I don't know what a troll is, but if you do a google search for Stapleton Road, this board comes up and *I just found it.* I was thinking of going back to the hair and beauty shop as I was too scared to stay in it because of all the groups of men standing around outside and *I didn't know if the internet would tell me it's safe*. I just felt that if I had been attacked, that no police would have come as it seemed lawless. I didn't know if I had made a big deal out of nothing and the people weren't as threatening as they seemed. As a woman alone, some places can seem threatening.


So, having _just found_ this site by searching on  "Stapleton Road", do tell:- does the internet tell you it's safe?

I'm just (heh!) wondering, like, being as it seems you're really keen to tell the internet it isn't ...


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2008)

ah, leave her alone. I don't necessarily like her interpretation of one experience there but I don't see the sense in cross examining her.


----------



## Jonti (Apr 6, 2008)

I think you've been had.


----------



## lillia (Apr 21, 2008)

anna100 said:


> I didn't know if the internet would tell me it's safe.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2008)

I walked down the full length of the Stapleton Road last week. It was just like any other shopping street in Bristol


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 22, 2008)

You're just lucky, i walked down there the other day and got shot repeatedly in the face with a crack gun made of heroin.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 23, 2008)

anna100 said:


> I live quite far away and had to go into Bristol for something. Somebody told me they bought something from Stapleton Road so I wanted the same but I didn't buy it because of the people looking at me in a strange way and I didn't know what they would do. I asked a bus driver how to get there a while ago and he said that at night drug dealers shoot each other there, so I might have been paranoid, but I thought that he might have been exaggerating so I went there anyway. I remember ages ago my friend had to drive to Bristol, so I asked him to drive through St Pauls and go past the notorious Black and White cafe to see what it was like and he had to stop at traffic lights, then these men started coming up to the car so I'm glad he could drive away and maybe feelings of this made me have the same feelings in Stapleton Road.



Glad you found out it scary, last thing we need in Easton is paranoid, ghetto-tourists from the sticks bad-mouthing the area. I've circulated you're description to da homiez on da block, we got our gats and shit ready, stay in Somerset, you have been warned!!! 

Schnizzle my pizzle


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2008)

I can see I'll have to take a detour via "stab bridge" o)on the way home this evening to remind myself ...


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 23, 2008)

i did get laughed at for being white there


----------



## Geri (Apr 23, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> i did get laughed at for being white there



I don't think that can be the reason. The majority of people in Easton are white.


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 23, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> You're just lucky, i walked down there the other day and got shot repeatedly in the face with a crack gun made of heroin.



 Ver' funny


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 24, 2008)

The articles sub text is ' blackest street in britain ' imho - fucking racist bollox innit.

People have tried to rob me twice in the street ( stress on tried) - once outside the dentists in st pauls, and once in clifton...


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 24, 2008)

anna100 said:


> I don't know what a troll is, but if you do a google search for Stapleton Road, this board comes up and I just found it. I was thinking of going back to the hair and beauty shop as I was too scared to stay in it because of all the groups of men standing around outside and I didn't know if the internet would tell me it's safe. I just felt that if I had been attacked, that no police would have come as it seemed lawless. I didn't know if I had made a big deal out of nothing and the people weren't as threatening as they seemed. As a woman alone, some places can seem threatening.



No police?  You are probably safer there because there are so many police - DOH - are you for real love?


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 24, 2008)

TUT - just read back a few pages - she is clearly a troll - not something I say without consideration.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2008)

.


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Ha HA*

I personally cant see what all the fuss is about with Stapleton Road. Why, most evenings I like to stroll through Easton, pick up a prostitute and score some crack on my way home from work. I just wish the hookers were a bit cleaner as I caught the clapp just last month. The dirty bitch.


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 24, 2008)

greenthumb77 said:


> I personally cant see what all the fuss is about with Stapleton Road. Why, most evenings I like to stroll through Easton, pick up a prostitute and score some crack on my way home from work. I just wish the hookers were a bit cleaner as I caught the clapp just last month. The dirty bitch.



And your point is ?


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

My point is Zaskar, that no matter where you go in this country you will find drugs, prostitution and robbers. This country is full of degenerates, who milk the system that I work my ass off to contribute to and you are just as likely to be robbed in yuppy Clifton as you are in Easton or St Pauls. If you look like a rabbit in headlights when you go through these places you are sure to be a target.....


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 24, 2008)

Indeed - sorry - I misunderstood.  I tht you were implying the opposite...

I just gave up smoking, been awake all night, just to put my dimness into context


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

No worries, it can be tough at the begining dude, tried it myself once or twice, to no avail. lol

BLOODY DROUGHT!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 24, 2008)

greenthumb77 said:


> This country is full of degenerates, who milk the system that I work my ass off to contribute to



To the dogs I say, to the dogs!


----------



## JTG (Apr 24, 2008)

to be fair I'm sure us degenerates are very grateful


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I wouldnt go that far, a bit of national service should knock the little blighters into touch.....


----------



## JTG (Apr 24, 2008)

shouldn't you be at work? my rent isn't going to pay itself you know


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anybody still read the Sunday People?


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

JTG, Why you little........


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

So JTG, you are not a bum after all, I have the all seeing eye....


----------



## 3_D (Apr 24, 2008)

I once had a severe ticking-off from a traffic warden for parking on Stapleton Road's notorious 'zig-zags' (just down from the Lebeqs). It was pointed out to me that I was causing a potentially serious obstruction in the event of the emergency services needing to access the area. Suitably chastised, I naturally apologised and moved my vehicle promptly to a safe and legal location. 

Aye, 'tis a savage and lawless neighbourhood and no mistake.


----------



## fishingrhod (Feb 5, 2009)

anna100 said:


> I drove up the street there were gangs of men *shoting* at me in my car.



i was alarmed until i realised it wasn't shooting. and yet impressed by the casual manner by which our correspondent tossed this piece of info into her report.

anyway, i'm off to Bris for the first time since 2001 this Saturday visiting mates in Wood Street. we'll be going for a delicious curry and maybe a pint or two in The Old Fox (please tell me it still exists).

now then - do i need to come tooled up and ready for aggro? body armour? small tank? photon torpedoes? WMD?

or shall i just wear a coat like i usually do?

yours really-looking-forward-to-itly,

Rhod.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2009)

Old Fox shut down i'm afraid.


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2009)

There's always the Coach House.


----------



## fishingrhod (Feb 5, 2009)

when? why? 

that has not made me happy.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2009)

Couple of years back. Not sure why, one of many though.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

there was a double spread feature in the times today apparently featuring stapleton road as the most dangerous road in britain. it's led to A&S police releasing this statement...

http://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/LocalPages/NewsDetails.aspx?nsid=21760&t=1&lid=1


> Police in Bristol say violent crime in Stapleton Road has fallen by 40% and robberies by 39% during the course of the last year.
> 
> Complaints about on-street prostitution also fell by 13% last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Smin (Oct 16, 2010)

I used to have a commute that involved a walk down there. I always felt much more threatened by all the people who hung around Bristol bus station at night.


----------



## floella (Oct 17, 2010)

*Stapleton Road is threatening and unnerving*

I moved to East Bristol just over a year ago, fromm the heart of Moss Side in Manchester. There, however, if you werent gang associated or affilliated you were generally able to walk the streets in peace and prostitutes and punters kept themselves to themselves. Stapleton Rd is Awful! Especially vulnerable if u are a single woman, and I wont walk down there or let my children, unaccompanied.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice try.


----------



## A. Spies (Oct 17, 2010)

This is bizarre. I suppose statistics etc, but I would've thought that there are worse places to live. I'd live on Stapleton road happily. The parks not far up from the arches is it, and the bit around the black swan is fairly nice, if its so evil why aren't there piles of student corpses after every saturdy night. Most of the obvious + wasted students I knew in Bristol used to walk back up there very regularly and I never heard of anyone ever getting mugged ever. Or locals either. What a hysterical article.


----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2010)

Spotted this on Stapleton Road

Is this an incredible signwriting fuck up, or am I missing something?


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

floella said:


> I moved to East Bristol just over a year ago, fromm the heart of Moss Side in Manchester. There, however, if you werent gang associated or affilliated you were generally able to walk the streets in peace and prostitutes and punters kept themselves to themselves. Stapleton Rd is Awful! Especially vulnerable if u are a single woman, and I wont walk down there or let my children, unaccompanied.


 
Not that I am denying your experiences, but I used to walk home along Stapleton Road on my own and I have never been hassled. It can feel very intimidating however and I wouldn't be too keen to walk there after dark, but that is more to do with the possibility of accidentally getting caught up in some gang related hassle rather than because I am a female on my own. It's more dodgy for women much further up towards where I live, Fishponds Road/Eastville, due to men looking for prostitutes.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

I deny them.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

Corax said:


> Spotted this on Stapleton Road
> 
> Is this an incredible signwriting fuck up, or am I missing something?


What?


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

Corax said:


> Spotted this on Stapleton Road
> 
> Is this an incredible signwriting fuck up, or am I missing something?


 
I dunno what that is supposed to say.


----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2010)

It looks like they've had to insert a tiny 'A' into 'Saree'.

It could be that saree/sari is more correctly spelled 'Sree' or something though?  I dunno, so am asking.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2010)

> A sari or saree (Bengali: শাড়ি shaṛi, Hindi: साड़ी sāṛī,Oriya: ଶାଢୀ sāddhi,Kannada: ಸೀರೆ, sīre, Malayalam: സാരി sāri, Marathi: साड़ी sāṛī, Nepali: सरि sari, Punjabi: ਸਾਰੀ sārī, Tamil: புடவை puṭavai, Telugu: చీర cīra, Urdu: ساڑى sāṛī)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saree


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

That Tasty Bites shop do quite a decent pizza actually.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

Best pub in bristol is on Stapleton road too.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Best pub in bristol is on Stapleton road too.


 
Used to be on Easton Rd...many years ago.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Yetman (Oct 19, 2010)

No problem Louis, any time 

I think its a great road, you get as many normal people plodding through the lunatics as you do lunatics shouting at each other over white cider and trinkets made out of lollipop sticks. People just dont let it get to them, which says a lot for the people of the area who just want to live in a decent place and arent going to let a few mostly harmless nutters get in their way.


----------



## hermitical (Oct 20, 2010)

Corax said:


> It looks like they've had to insert a tiny 'A' into 'Saree'.
> 
> It could be that saree/sari is more correctly spelled 'Sree' or something though?  I dunno, so am asking.



If you zoom in you can see on the sign that it is in sections and the A in Saree and the final E in centre are the victims of too much sign in too small a space


----------



## teccuk (Oct 22, 2010)

To think I lived on Chelsea Rd in '05 and never knew I was using "Britains most dangerous road" everyday to get to work! 

Lol. Papers.


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2010)

hermitical said:


> If you zoom in you can see on the sign that it is in sections and the A in Saree and the final E in centre are the victims of too much sign in too small a space


 
You're like Sherlock you are.  You're right - the two photos haven't been merged properly.


----------



## JKaranka (Jan 19, 2012)

Bump?

http://stapletonroadtavern.blogspot.com/


----------



## Irie Huntingdon (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL!  Stapleton Road is sooooo safe.  You'll only run into trouble if you're involved in gangs...


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2012)

Irie Huntingdon said:


> LOL! Stapleton Road is sooooo safe. You'll only run into trouble if you're involved in gangs...


 
Rico Gordon was not in a gang, nor were the other two people shot in the same incident.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 20, 2012)

I broke down there on Saturday, right outside the Black Swan. Had freshly made keema naans for a quid and a pint in the pub while we waited to get picked up. Never had so many people chat to us while just sitting in the street, proper community feel round there people all seem to know each other and not be afraid to chat. Cant fault it


----------



## tashamerritt95 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm a girl I go to Stapleton Rd on my own to see my mates and some of them arnt bad as what people say they are and to be honest I wasn't scared. I may of had boys look at me for what I was wearing but I get that even in my own town.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2014)

tashamerritt95 said:


> I'm a girl I go to Stapleton Rd on my own to see my mates and some of them arnt bad as what people say they are and to be honest I wasn't scared. I may of had boys look at me for what I was wearing but I get that even in my own town.


Where are you from ?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2019)

Sajid Javid: 'I could have had a life of crime'

“I grew up on what one tabloid dubbed Britain’s most dangerous street,” he said. “It’s not so difficult to see how, instead of being in cabinet, I could have turned out to have a life of crime myself. Pupils at my school were shoplifting and asked me if I wanted to help.

“There were drug addicts who stood near my school gates and told me if I joined in I could make some easy money. But I was lucky, I had loving and supportive parents who, despite my own circumstances, gave me the security that I needed.”


----------

